# I'm gonna stay,ha ha



## Elky (Aug 14, 2004)

hey guy"s I was so impressed with the warm reception at first i decided i"m gonna stay.thank you,ha! ha!I tried to find how2 get a picture of my b-250 with my name the way u guys got yours but to no avail,i"ll wait till the boss is home she"ll figure it out.I got alot going on right now,i"m going to the bank today to borrow as i"m starting my own plumbing company.If everything goes as planned i"ll have a tractor collection that will impress partsman,bye the way partsman i live in MINTO only about 70 miles from SUSSEX,i have a few friends that live there,the boys in THE NEW BLADE OF GRASS.there good,i play flat top and jammed with them in the pass,good times.back to tractors,i"m in need of a back wheel rim,mine rotted out and let go.Now i know of a set that i can pick up that are adjustable,they"ll slide in or out for different widths,they also have the weights attached.QUESTION?Are these gonna benefit my B_250 with the adjustable thing,i use the tractor for plowing snow,i have a bush-hog and a sickle mower that i haven"t tried out yet.The guy wants 400.00$ for the whole tractor,i think its an ALLIS CHAMBERS but its been rigged with a car motor,its got a hydraulic plow external hydro pump pulley type,its a complete running tractor with good tires.Where do i get rid of the rest of the tractor,i also know where theres an old W_45 its in the fifty's from pictures that i"ve seen,it needs an intake manifold and exhaust,also afew old john deers kicking around.SO are these rims worth getting?ELKY


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome elky.. 
do you mean on the left side the picture below our member name? You can go to the user CP and select 'edit options'

on the bottom of that page is the avator selection... you can select from the list or upload a picture... FYI: i think for the avator to work the picture must be 500 *500 in size..


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Elky:

I am athinkin you need to make a little trip down the road over to Kierstead Mountain and have a visit with David and Alton! They can answer a whole wack of your questions in a short visit... maybe even be able to show you what you need. They have a pretty good selection of stuff as well.

Oh, btw, I am over in Dieppe, just at the end of the runway for the GMIA and about 2Km from the Tower. Nice to see another NB'er on the forum. Glad you have decided to stay.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Elky, first thing you'll have to check is if the AC centers will fit your hubs. I'm not sure if the ACs would be standard or not. The adjustable thing is good if you NEED to move your wheels in and out a lot, otherwise, they are a PITA. Hard to get them to line up straight, always have wheels wobbling. 

Like spook said, drop by and have a visit. You can get our email, and phone# from our website, just click the www in the bottom of my post.


----------

